
Show HN: Qanairy – Codeless UI Testing Service - deepthought42
https://www.qanairy.com
======
deepthought42
I designed Qanairy to use artificial intelligence and machine learning to
automatically generate and maintain user interface tests for online websites
and applications. If you have ever been responsible for scripting automated
tests for a user interface, you are well aware that the process sucks and
maintaining tests is a nightmare that never ends. With Qanairy, our goal is to
make UI testing more enjoyable and less time consuming. We are currently in
public beta, and we would love feedback on what we can do to improve the
service.

